# How do you know if a tort needs deworming?



## shelloise (Feb 4, 2013)

Basic question I assume but how do you know if a tortoise has worms or not? I was thinking about it with shelloise and was wondering if that could have been an issue


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 4, 2013)

A positive fecal exam.


----------



## arotester (Feb 4, 2013)

symptoms might be the lethargic behavior,poop is not firm enough,vomiting etc but the best way to know is to do a stool examination for parasites.Usually do it twice in a year


----------



## shelloise (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok thank you, that's good to know.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 5, 2013)

One of my rescues had such a bad case of worms that I could SEE them wriggling in his feces. But one of my other torts where the poop looked fine and was acting normally actually had a positive fecal sample, too. The sample only had eggs in it, no worms were being expelled. Since I had to purchase the meds in a horse-sized portion anyway, I treated them all with fenbendazole.

A fecal exam doesn't HAVE to be done by a reptile vet, although only a reptile vet can prescribe meds for your tort. Our reptile vet (whom I respect and like) charges $63 for a fecal exam, because they send it out. A different local dog/cat vet only charges $23 for a fecal exam (for any species), because they do it in-house. They will only tell me if there are worms or worm eggs (or other parasites), but then I can take that info to my reptile vet. At this point I'm familiar with the dosage of fenbendazole by tortoise weight, so when I get new rescues, if they have a positive fecal test, I can treat them myself. 



shelloise said:


> Ok thank you, that's good to know.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 6, 2013)

you can buy safe guard or panacur paste for horses-I get safe guard an apple flavoured paste. You can't overdose easily as its a safe drug.(Fenbendazole)
Its really cheap($15) and a tube will last a few tortoises years.

Some parasites will need other drugs but this drug is easy to have on stock if you should need it.

(Never ever give ivermectin to tortoises it will kill them.)

I just dosed two of my tortoises with safe guard and only way to get them to take it easily was injected into pinkie mouse(only good for tortoise species that are allowed more protein) or a strawberry.Some tortoises will just take it on food, mine are extra fussy though so I have to be really sneaky!!!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wrap the fenbendazole paste dose (I think the brand our feed store carries in the 'horse' version is called "Safeguard") into a leaf of lettuce, and roll it into a cigar. The torts take that just fine. 

Make sure you keep your tortoise extra well hydrated during this time, feeding some more water-containing foods than usual. Your tort will act kind of nauseated for a few days, but should then return to normal. 



Tortoise said:


> you can buy safe guard or panacur paste for horses-I get safe guard an apple flavoured paste. You can't overdose easily as its a safe drug.(Fenbendazole)
> Its really cheap($15) and a tube will last a few tortoises years.
> 
> Some parasites will need other drugs but this drug is easy to have on stock if you should need it.
> ...


----------



## shelloise (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the dosage for the dewormer? 
Thanks





biochemnerd808 said:


> One of my rescues had such a bad case of worms that I could SEE them wriggling in his feces. But one of my other torts where the poop looked fine and was acting normally actually had a positive fecal sample, too. The sample only had eggs in it, no worms were being expelled. Since I had to purchase the meds in a horse-sized portion anyway, I treated them all with fenbendazole.
> 
> A fecal exam doesn't HAVE to be done by a reptile vet, although only a reptile vet can prescribe meds for your tort. Our reptile vet (whom I respect and like) charges $63 for a fecal exam, because they send it out. A different local dog/cat vet only charges $23 for a fecal exam (for any species), because they do it in-house. They will only tell me if there are worms or worm eggs (or other parasites), but then I can take that info to my reptile vet. At this point I'm familiar with the dosage of fenbendazole by tortoise weight, so when I get new rescues, if they have a positive fecal test, I can treat them myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Apr 4, 2013)

That's something that you should go see a vet for.


----------



## shelloise (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve_McQueen said:


> That's something that you should go see a vet for.



I have dewormed rabbits, hedgehogs, and other small animals so I don't think I would neccasarily have to see a vet for deworming a tortoise.


----------



## ascott (Apr 4, 2013)

Be careful not to treat too often...you do not want to clear all critters, some beneficial critters can be cleared out in error when over treated...just as with antibiotics....just thought I would mention


----------



## shelloise (Apr 4, 2013)

ascott said:


> Be careful not to treat too often...you do not want to clear all critters, some beneficial critters can be cleared out in error when over treated...just as with antibiotics....just thought I would mention



Thanks, yes I agree with not doing it often


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Apr 5, 2013)

shelloise said:


> Steve_McQueen said:
> 
> 
> > That's something that you should go see a vet for.
> ...



If you don't know the dosage for your tortoise, then you should probably go see a vet. I assumed that you didn't know the dosage, when you asked what the dosage would be...


----------



## shelloise (Apr 5, 2013)

Steve_McQueen said:


> shelloise said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McQueen said:
> ...



I don't know the dosage which is why I asked. There are members here that have years of experience and They would know dosages.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 5, 2013)

It is bad form, and possibly illegal to dispense medical advice on an open forum such as this. If you establish a relationship with your reptile vet and your reptile vet feels you can home medicate your animals, so be it. After all, they are the ones with the 8 plus years of education and the parchment on the wall.


----------



## shelloise (Apr 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It is bad form, and possibly illegal to dispense medical advice on an open forum such as this. If you establish a relationship with your reptile vet and your reptile vet feels you can home medicate your animals, so be it. After all, they are the ones with the 8 plus years of education and the parchment on the wall.



I have seen dosages given on dog and cat forums many times. I do have a vet, same one for 15 years. I have given injectable antibiotics before through him. 
He's aware that I have dewormed animals before and doesn't have an issue with that. There are a lot of breeders of different species that home medicate,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 5, 2013)

My point wasn't that home medicating shouldn't be done. My point had to do with open forum dosing information. You maybe fully competent, and have the trust of your vet for doing these things but it is irresponsible to post this information. Think of the tortoise owner that lacks your experience and mis reads the given information, injuring their tortoise. Their is a fantastic book that I've posted in the book review section that addresses parasites and their treatment. I feel this book is indispensable for the serious tortoise/turtle/reptile owner. It expensive, but very well worth it.


----------



## shelloise (Apr 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My point wasn't that home medicating shouldn't be done. My point had to do with open forum dosing information. You maybe fully competent, and have the trust of your vet for doing these things but it is irresponsible to post this information. Think of the tortoise owner that lacks your experience and mis reads the given information, injuring their tortoise. Their is a fantastic book that I've posted in the book review section that addresses parasites and their treatment. I feel this book is indispensable for the serious tortoise/turtle/reptile owner. It expensive, but very well worth it.



Point taken,,Sorry, I hadn't considered that. 
I'll check out the book
Thanks


----------

